# Angeln in und um Thessaloniki Griechenland



## Alexander112 (7. April 2014)

Hallo Angler,

ich werde diesen Mai für 4 Tage einen Kurztrip nach Griechenland machen. Wer kann mir gute Tipps zum angeln dort geben ??

Alexander


----------



## ulfisch (8. April 2014)

*AW: Angeln in und um Thessaloniki Griechenland*

Hi wann bist du denn da?
In Saloniki selber?
Hmm an der Promenade sehe ich immer wieder Angeler, letztes Jahr um diese Zeit, waren große Heringsschwärme in der Bucht, die wurden einfach mit einem beschwerten Drilling per Reißfischen gefangen.

Am Ende der Promenade(wennmman aufs Meer schaut rechts) ist der ausgebaute Pier, auf dem es Restaurants und Museen gibt, dort ist zwar viel los aber ich sah dort am Ende Angler, die auch einen schönen Tsipura(Goldbrasse) fingen.

Sonst kann ich dir zu Saloniki nichts selber sagen aber etwas ausserhalb Richtung Kavala gibt es 2 große Süßwasserseen die beide einen guten Fischbestand haben sollen.

Ansonsten musst du mal Nightfall fragen das alte wandelnde Fischlexikon |supergri

Bin übrigens auch vom 30.04-18.05 in Chalkidiki 

Petri#h


----------



## buddah (8. April 2014)

*AW: Angeln in und um Thessaloniki Griechenland*

Darf man fragen wo genau?? 

Auf der Kassandira gibts einen der besten Spots im ganzen Mittelmeerraum


----------



## ulfisch (8. April 2014)

*AW: Angeln in und um Thessaloniki Griechenland*

Ego?
Ich bin auf Amouliani#6
zwischen Sithonia und Athos.

Ist Kassandra nicht auch der Partyarm?


----------



## Seriola (8. April 2014)

*AW: Angeln in und um Thessaloniki Griechenland*



buddah schrieb:


> Auf der Kassandira gibts einen der besten Spots im ganzen Mittelmeerraum



Einen der besten Spots für was??? Wie auch immer, sowohl nach Saloniki als auch nach Chalkidiki sollte man eine Wolfsbarschspinne mitnehmen. Grade zu der Jahreszeit! Fluss- und Bacheinläufe, Klippen und tosendes Wasser bringen Erfolg.


----------



## ulfisch (8. April 2014)

*AW: Angeln in und um Thessaloniki Griechenland*

Ja für was, wäre interessant:q
Wölfe gibt es auf jeden Fall noch.
Noch schlappe 3 Woche..feiertagdurchsetzt#h


----------



## Alexander112 (12. April 2014)

*AW: Angeln in und um Thessaloniki Griechenland*

Ich bin vom 20.05 bis 24.05 direkt in Thessaloniki im Hotel. Habe aber für die Zeit einen Mietwagen. Ich habe vorhin mal versucht die Reiserute in den Koffer zu bekommen, Klasse!!! 3cm zu lang. Und dann noch das Thema mit den Haken im Handgepäck. 

Ich bin am überlegen ne gute Telerute die im geschlossenen Zustand nur 56cm ist mit zu nehmen und Haken etc. dort zu kaufen.

Die Frage ist immer nur wo, gerade wenn man nur eine kurze Zeit dort ist, macht es das sicherlich nicht einfacher.

Alexander


----------



## Promachos (12. April 2014)

*AW: Angeln in und um Thessaloniki Griechenland*

Hallo.

Auf Höhe des antiken Amphipolis (von Thess/niki Richtung Kavala) mündet der Strymon ins Meer. Der Spot sieht sehr fischverdächtig aus.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## ulfisch (13. April 2014)

*AW: Angeln in und um Thessaloniki Griechenland*

Die Richtung ist schon mal nicht schlecht, Richtung Kavala kommt man auch an beiden Seen vorbei und kurz dahinter geht das Meer wieder los 1Stunde mit dem Auto auf guter Strecke.

Man ist natürlich auch in 1 1/2 Stunden auf Ammouliani bzw. bei Tripiti(die Fährstation) die ebenfalls ein guter Spot ist.

In Saloniki gibt es gut sortierte Angelgeschäfte, eins ist Richtung Flughafen müsstest du aber mal googeln.

Wieso willst du die Haken im Handgepäck haben? 
Wenn du nur mit HGepäck reist könnte das Probleme geben, da eine Angelrute als gefährlicher Gegenstand gilt#q

Hast du schon ein Hotel? 
Wenn nicht könnstest Du das Hotel Tourist(im Zentrum) probieren, ist ein schönes altes Haus und nicht zu teuer, direkt neben dem Aristotelou Platz.

Viel Spass auf jeden Fall unten.#h


----------



## Alexander112 (18. April 2014)

*AW: Angeln in und um Thessaloniki Griechenland*

Also, ich werde wohl ein Boot bekommen. Hat jemand noch einen Tipp, wie man etwa 200 bis 300m von der Küste entfernt angeln kann ?


----------

